# Travelling cured my Anxiety!!



## misfit 101 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi All

I have always sufered silently under SA. I self diagnosed myself when I was about 19 as I realised that I would blush uncontrollably in certain situations, some stages until I was almost turning purple. I struggled through this as I could never could consentrate and felt that people could never take someone seriously if they always acted nervous when they were speaking to me. 

Wierd thing for about 3 years I always assumed that I was by myself and managed to work around it, even trying laughing it off even though it was eating me up inside. Which worked a little as I could handle some social situations, but all this time I knew that it was builiding up inside and I often had random outburst of rage with my family, friends and especially myself.

I decided that I needed to tackle this head on, and put myself in a situation where I would have to put myself out there, so I applyd for a visa to work abroad in Canada......

Wieredly enough, just me applying for the visa gave me a huge boast of confidence, as rather than asking the usual questions like 'whats the problem with me' I felt that I was doing something to change myself for the better. I took this new confidence out to Canada, and whenever I felt that people would 'judge' me negatively I just kept saying that I will never see them again in my life, so why should I care?!

Now that I am back home, its like I have a new outlook on life, and whenever I feel like there is a situation where I am overwhealmed, I think back on the courage it took for me to live in another country, and off course all the great memory's that I have taken back from my 8 month stay

I would very much recomend travelling to any SA suffers, but Im sure there are many other ways of dealing with it. The underling point I wish to make is that confronting the problem will make you stronger, rather than building up worry's in your head until it feels that your sufforcated by the fear

Good luck with whatever path you choose!


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! Glad it worked out for you! Maybe I should travel or something buy anyway I'm glad you're doing better!


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

I looooove this idea! Even getting out of the city seems to help, but going to another country where no one knows you sounds like a great idea


----------



## Oppilolik (Jul 11, 2009)

I've been wanting to travel for a bit, I know there was this program where you could go work on a farm in Iceland for 3 months, everything was sorted for you, accommodation, food, tools and what not, all you had to do was get yourself there (and a visa I suppose). I'm thinking of doing it sometime in the next 3 years.

Also nice to see someone else from Hampshire, UK.


----------



## TheUnwelcome (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes I think of traveling as well all the time. The problem is that I feel kinda trapped here at the moment. I am so close to getting my degree and I receive financial aid so I don't want to just leave right now and dump it.

I think some sort of buddhist zen monastery or spiritual place where you live elsewhere for a while and get away from the fast paced society would do a great deal for social anxiety.


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

*Here is that place*

"I think some sort of buddhist zen monastery or spiritual place where you live elsewhere for a while and get away from the fast paced society would do a great deal for social anxiety."

Here is that place and it is free:

http://www.dhamma.org/


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

hey dude congratulations. in my opinion you caught SA when it was barely showing it's ugly face. whatever you do, keep yourself busy. become a workaholic, join a car club, or w/e, just don't isolate yourself.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

I've come across a couple of SA sufferers who tackle most of their SA by travelling, i suppose being pushed into communicating with people from other countries plus those you travel with could be a very useful thing.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

decodude said:


> "I think some sort of buddhist zen monastery or spiritual place where you live elsewhere for a while and get away from the fast paced society would do a great deal for social anxiety."
> 
> Here is that place and it is free:
> 
> http://www.dhamma.org/


Wow, that sounds amazing! thanks for the info. There's one in Colorado even! I might do this, though I'd probably have to wait until next summer.


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

see for me the problem with that idea is that you gradually get to know the people you're with during your stay. they come to know you and you come to know them so there's a certain familiarity that develops, i'm not sure that travelling would be my cure.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Aha! Yet another reason I should travel, I love it! I've been thinking about teaching English abroad for a while but have been nervous about the whole teaching aspect lol It's the living abroad I'm more interested in.


----------

